# Fluval 206 external pump. faulty pump?



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

Right basically it pumps lovely then stops asif it loses some suction, and then it makes a horrable noise then left for 1 min and it starts back up really powerful? cant get my head round it... when i push the pump on there is seems to do the trick but any one else had similiar or have any idea? cheers


----------



## ephiedoodle (Oct 22, 2008)

have you checked the propeller ?


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

Yeh i checked it all, and pumps good cause it works but then it stops like it loses suction (checked all seals all seem fine) then seems to re gain suction and re pump like nouthing is wrong? spent £70 today on it to get home to find out it dont work really ticked me off :bash:


----------



## Frostpaw (May 10, 2010)

my 406 did this. 

Nothing wrong with it: i just didnt prime it right. I had to pump it by hand for ages. Then i realised the out pipe wasnt situated right.

The pipe was slightly kinked and not quite high enough in the water. As a result it couldnt quite get the water back up into the tank... Bit of fiddling and straitening out of the pipe work fixed it. Make sure its strait up and down, no bends, and its not kinda loose... it needs to be stretched strait.


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

Frostpaw said:


> my 406 did this.
> 
> Nothing wrong with it: i just didnt prime it right. I had to pump it by hand for ages. Then i realised the out pipe wasnt situated right.
> 
> The pipe was slightly kinked and not quite high enough in the water. As a result it couldnt quite get the water back up into the tank... Bit of fiddling and straitening out of the pipe work fixed it. Make sure its strait up and down, no bends, and its not kinda loose... it needs to be stretched strait.


 I had this problem! haha then i put it all right and had a mess then it worked ok, then i thought great sorted! then cut out made a racket then pumped again, its like suction is being lost but regained


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

Still sounds like an impeller fault to me!? The impeller itself, not the shaft (though check the shaft isnt broken)... does the start shaped plastic head of it spin round and round when you twist it or can you only turn it so far before it stops?

The plastic star bit shouldnt spin all the way around on the impeller, if it does, thats what your problem is.

That said, if you bought the filter from a shop, take it back and get them to fix or replace it. Or just take the whole think to your nearest shop (give them a call first!?) and see if they can find the fault. I do this for people on a weekly basis for the '05 range of fluval filters and almost bloomin daily on Juwel pumps.Not seen an '06 Fluval with problems yet though!


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

Moogloo said:


> Still sounds like an impeller fault to me!? The impeller itself, not the shaft (though check the shaft isnt broken)... does the start shaped plastic head of it spin round and round when you twist it or can you only turn it so far before it stops?
> 
> The plastic star bit shouldnt spin all the way around on the impeller, if it does, thats what your problem is.
> 
> That said, if you bought the filter from a shop, take it back and get them to fix or replace it. Or just take the whole think to your nearest shop (give them a call first!?) and see if they can find the fault. I do this for people on a weekly basis for the '05 range of fluval filters and almost bloomin daily on Juwel pumps.Not seen an '06 Fluval with problems yet though!


 Thanks for the reply, took it back to the shop they 'tested it' and said it worked brought it home.. still the same problem and the shop wouldent give me a refund or change the filter as it was a working product so i come home re tryed it and this time recorded it, went back to the shop and spoke to the manager and he pretty much gave a me a refund with out any real questions after he seen the video, went some where else as i was discusted with there coustomer service early in the day. that said i went else where and got the new 106 Great working with out a problem! Thanks all for the advice :2thumb:


----------



## ephiedoodle (Oct 22, 2008)

glad you got it sorted.


----------

